# Punch cigars?



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

Anybody have much experience with the Punch brand? I see mixed reviews on them so I thought I'd see what you guys thought. I
I was considering purchasing a few of the Punch London Club Ems Coronas to try?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I've only smoked a couple but the ones Ive smoked have been very good (punch champion, punch elite maduro)


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have bought boxes of the Uppercuts, Bareknuckles, and Gran Crus. Decent mid-range priced smokes.


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I have bought boxes of the Uppercuts, Bareknuckles, and Gran Crus. Decent mid-range priced smokes.


I was mostly attracted by the price, seems like a good buy. I may try to find a sampler so I can just try a variety of them.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the Maduro, but they need to rest a while. I'd better order more, I'm out.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I like Punch - it's a very solid midrange smoke. And now that you mention it, I see that I have none in my inventory. Time to fix that!


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, what do you think the best one would be to start with?


----------



## clamhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

I love 'em. I go through 2 Boxes of London Club maduros a week. Great stick at a reasonable price. I prefer them to a lot of the more expensive sticks I've tried.


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

FlCracker said:


> Thanks guys, what do you think the best one would be to start with?


Like the Gran Puro very much.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

I dont really care for them much but I know several people that do. They seem to be consistent and well made. I just personally dont really care for them there not bad just not for me.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the rare corojo. The 10th anni rare corojo is kinda meh. Never had a London club maduro, may have to give one a spark.


----------



## JRM03 (Jan 4, 2014)

I've had or have the Punch Punch, Bareknuckle, and Uppercut. The Punch is by far my favorite one of the group I have had. The Uppercut would be a second, however, all things are subjective. They are all decent bargains so you can't go wrong in at least giving them a shot.


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

Love em! Prefer the Punch Punch. Very tasty and you can find them just about anywhere.


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

Punch EMS Rothschild for me. Nice flavorful shorter smoke.


----------



## ebbo (Mar 13, 2013)

I second the London Club Maduro, also like the Champion. Solid smokes great price.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Had a London Club Maduro Corona earlier. I consider it to be good for driving, or card games or activities where relaxation and concentration/focus are not at the forefront. 

The Rare Corojo is probably one of the best Corojo wrapped cigars out there IMP


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

You guys have given some good input, so I think I am going to give them a shot! Only one way to find out if they are good, right?


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Actually the punch rare corojo has a Sumatra wrapper and corojo filler


----------



## edgewood57 (Feb 7, 2012)

After smoking enough cigars, you eventually come up with your "go to" cigar. The Punch is now mine. I like a maduro, so depending on a time to spend with a cigar, I like the London Club, or the Elite. Good, solid smoke. Let them sit in your humidor awhile.


----------



## eagle79 (Dec 29, 2013)

I haven't enjoyed a Punch since the Rare Corojo first came out. But, based on the recommendations in this thread, I'm going to try some out.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Also a Punch fan. I really like the Gran Puros. Great smoke imo. The maduro Elites and London Clubs are also pretty good small smokes and a good value. Punch was a cigar that I started with, and still enjoy even though my palette has changed over the years.


----------



## 10 Gauge (Jan 5, 2014)

The few that I have smoked have been a good experience. I couldn't tell you which ones I have smoked, but my dad stocks them up and smokes them as his daily.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

<------Another Punch fan here!

I'm working on a box of the London Club EMS right now and I love them. Solid price point and very flavorful cigar. I also thoroughly enjoy the uppercut (smoking through a box of those too) and the Gran Puro. The only complaint I have about Punch is that I wish they could be found at a discount, but I certainly would not say that they are over-priced either I'm just a bit of a cheapskate and I like my auction sites 

The only Punch cigar I haven't cared for at all was the Punch Gusto. The only thing I can figure is that being stuck in a tubo with a cedar wrap isn't the greatest addition to this blend, but all of the regular Punch blend that I have had I've thoroughly enjoyed. I personally think the maduro wrapper is a bit too much for this blend, but not bad either. I would like to try one of the smaller ring gauge maduros from Punch to see if I like those better.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Punch was the first brand that I really explored when I first began 25 years ago. They have always been a solid presence in my collection since. My favorites being the gran cru and the rare corojo. At one time punch was THE full flavor line, but now solid medium in today's standards. The bare knuckle is my current love. Buy a sampler or 2, you will find a well made, tasty line at a decent price.
:whoo:


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I've got a few sticks of Punch Coronations (cc) sitting in my humidor now but i havent tried them yet..


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Through the years I can't say I've ever been impressed by General Cigar's Punch cigars consisting of mainly Honduran tobacco. But then they came out with the Rare Corojo and MAN! SURPRISINGLY good!!! Then the recent additions of the Bare Knuckle and Upper Cut are, for me "tolerable" but not unenjoyable like their earlier fare. My :2


----------



## FlCracker (Jan 2, 2014)

Just1ce said:


> <------Another Punch fan here!
> 
> I'm working on a box of the London Club EMS right now and I love them. Solid price point and very flavorful cigar. I also thoroughly enjoy the uppercut (smoking through a box of those too) and the Gran Puro. The only complaint I have about Punch is that I wish they could be found at a discount, but I certainly would not say that they are over-priced either I'm just a bit of a cheapskate and I like my auction sites
> 
> The only Punch cigar I haven't cared for at all was the Punch Gusto. The only thing I can figure is that being stuck in a tubo with a cedar wrap isn't the greatest addition to this blend, but all of the regular Punch blend that I have had I've thoroughly enjoyed. I personally think the maduro wrapper is a bit too much for this blend, but not bad either. I would like to try one of the smaller ring gauge maduros from Punch to see if I like those better.


I'm definitely going to have to try them now!


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

FlCracker said:


> I'm definitely going to have to try them now!


I don't think you will regret it. And in all the hooplah I forgot to mention the BAREKNUCKLE!! I picked up a few of these and they are quite excellent also. Very full and flavorful. I also really like foot bands since I can always get them off without tearing the band or the wrapper


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just1ce said:


> I don't think you will regret it. And in all the hooplah I forgot to mention the BAREKNUCKLE!! I picked up a few of these and they are quite excellent also. Very full and flavorful. I also really like foot bands since I can always get them off without tearing the band or the wrapper


Foot bands are the best ever. I hate when bands stick and I don't like to feel a band while smoking. I love the feel of the cigar in my fingers. Attention all cigar makers, please use foot bands only. And while your at it, get rid off the book cover bands, they interfere with the development of my sticks! 
Sorry Op for the hijack, just had a rage develop. 
:hippie:


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

The Uppercut and Bareknuckle are 2 of my favorites. They're affordable and taste very nice. Toasty and nutty. I have a box of each resting now.


----------



## Electfro (Dec 11, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I like the rare corojo. The 10th anni rare corojo is kinda meh. Never had a London club maduro, may have to give one a spark.


I really like the Rare Corojo- I forget the exact size but they make a 40ish by 4.5" ish and i find it perfect for a midday smoke where you don't have a ton of time. a lot of bang for your buck


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

After reading this I had to smoke an Uppercut this afternoon on my way home. Bareknuckle on my way in tomorrow.


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

I have smoked a lot of Punch cigars, the 10th anniversary corojo is great (past it's prime now, IMHO) the normal rare corojo is not a corojo and I do not care for it, not ROTT anyway (aging the last box, only at a few months now-had one after two and it was better but not decent). The london club is good but gets old to my taste quickly after ten or so. My favorite is the Gran Puro's, really a nice smoke to me-these I keep all the time in a humidor. I have not tried the uppercut but it is on my list. The punch punch is very decent as well. For the price the Punch line is hard to best for an everyday smoke, good idea to keep some around. My local B&M has NONE-goofs!


----------



## fiveoffour (Mar 27, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE Punch cigars. The Gran Cru, and Puro are awesome. The uppercut and the champion, also amazing, but the best is the Rare Corojo. Tough to beat that stick at that price. I had one of the anniversary rares the other day...wasn't very impressed. 
You cannot go wrong with Punch.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I also love the Rare Corojo. They are only released once a year in Feb/March. Grab some now before they are gone. They released a new one this year called the Rare Corono Salomones. It is a monster 7.25x 57 figurado.. It was good, but I prefer the regular RC.


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

I like the Punch Rothschild Maduro nice cigar for ~$4


----------



## Laptime61 (Mar 12, 2014)

Punch is one of my tops! Iv had the champion, cru, puro, and rare corojo. The champion is one of my top 10's , love the smoke for the price.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

I've heard good things about the Rare Corojo but haven't tried it yet.
I've got a bid in on C-Bid. Because that's just what I need it to win more bids there. SMH


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Definitely a Punch fan here! :first: Love the Elite enough to have bought my first ever whole box. Helped that CI had 'em cheap. As much as I seem to be turning into a maduro fan, I may order a 5er of Elite in said beautiful wrapper. I have in my humi now one that is resting... ok, I 'm somewhat scared of it lol. :fear: Camacho Triple Maduro


----------



## Charger Fan (Feb 27, 2014)

One of my first cigars was a Punch. I suffered massive nicotene overdose. I havent tried them since, but Im smoking stronger cigars now and need to give them another try.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I used to love them when I first started. Over the years, I've kind of moved away from them. They're not bad smokes ( I used to love the Gran Puro), they just don't tickle my fancy anymore.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

harned said:


> Also a Punch fan. I really like the Gran Puros. Great smoke imo. The maduro Elites and London Clubs are also pretty good small smokes and a good value. Punch was a cigar that I started with, and still enjoy even though my palette has changed over the years.


I couldn't agree more. Every time I pick up a Gran Puro, I'm impressed all over again.


----------



## jd123541 (Nov 14, 2012)

Punch is by far one of the most consistant smokes Ive had. Great draw, great all around smoke.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

The maduro maduro Rothschild with about a years rest used to be my budget go to. About 3 years ago they started to get real inconsistent, for every good one I tried there would be 2 or 3 that were dog rockets. The last one I gave a friend, he said it tasted like soap, don't buy them anymore. I still have a couple in my humi that are going on 4 years but I don't know if I'll pull them out any time soon.


----------



## ProjectSunfire (Mar 30, 2011)

Punch was one of my first go-to every day smokes. Have always been very consistent. I recently got a sampler of the Bareknuckles and have enjoyed every one so far.


----------



## VitoCheechNY (Apr 2, 2014)

LuvMaduros said:


> The maduro maduro Rothschild with about a years rest used to be my budget go to. About 3 years ago they started to get real inconsistent, for every good one I tried there would be 2 or 3 that were dog rockets. The last one I gave a friend, he said it tasted like soap, don't buy them anymore. I still have a couple in my humi that are going on 4 years but I don't know if I'll pull them out any time soon.


This is one of my fave smokes, I ordered a 10 pack of these a couple months ago came out to like 3$ a stick, just a nice Lil smoke to enjoy when you've got 45 mins to kill during the day, I feel very fortunate I haven't had many of these experiences with it, I've prolly smoked 25-30 of these easy. I'm sorry you got some duds man, soap doesn't sound like a pleasant smoke!!! I'd def be interested in trying the bareknuckle n uppercut, I also haven't had the opportunity to try the ISOM line as well all of which will be rectified soon enough


----------



## Fid (Apr 10, 2014)

Punch Rothschild was my go to cigar for many years. They weren't hard to get and they weren't terribly expensive. They also didn't require a big investment of time to smoke. Tasty.


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

I found their cigars to be a decent smoke for the $$$.


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

enjoying a Punch right now


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I've smoked a handful of them. Last was about two years ago. They ranged from not enjoyable to not remarkable. I just never wandered back for another. I may still have a couple buried in the humi somewhere. I'll have to dig around and try one.


----------



## elricfate (Mar 2, 2013)

What a coincidence, there just happens to be a Punch Mega Sampler on CI under their Weekly Deals right now. You get a bunch of Bareknuckles and a lighter for your troubles.


----------



## St.Pat68 (Mar 13, 2014)

I used to smoke quit a few due to a small but decent selection at the closest cigar shop. I always enjoyed the Rare Corojo(Pita 6 1/8 x50) for a full bodied smoke, CA had them rated at 92. Pretty good bang for the buck. For a mild/medium smoke, Punch has a CA rated 93 Gran Cru which is pretty tasty also.


----------



## usafvet509 (Oct 21, 2013)

Punch Elite is my go-to stick. Just got a 5er of Rothschild Maduro, and I tend to favor Maduro, so my new go-to may just be the Elites Maduro. Lovely aromas, lovely taste, definitely a Punch guy here :first:


----------

